# The Tortoise Forum App is going to be disabled on Oct 1, 2019



## Josh (Aug 19, 2019)

I know many of you use the TFO Branded App and Tapatalk App and I have tried to keep it working as long as possible. I recently learned that Tapatalk has started to store user information from forums and sell advertising based upon this information. We don't sell your information and I don't like the fact that we can't have control over that aspect to keep others from doing it. Another reason is that we like to have control over site functionality and they don't support the full features of our forum. It leaves for an incomplete experience for some users at times.

As a result I have made the decision to remove Tapatalk support from TFO and remove our app from the app stores. *The TFO App will stop functioning on October 1, 2019*.

PLEASE NOTE: THIS IS NOT OUR MOBILE VERSION BUT THE APP VERSION. You can still surf TFO from your phone, tablet, etc. by opening your browser and typing in "tortoiseforum.org". Maybe some of our more tech-savvy members can post some screenshots of how to add a TFO bookmark to your home screen.

I realize there will be some of you who do not like this decision but based on my previous comments we have had to make this hard decision and we are going to stand by it. I wanted to make this announcement and give you time to make alternative plans, if you are a TFO Tapatalk user.

Thanks for your understanding and continued support!


----------



## Josh (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm confused by the lack of replies! Does no one care? Should we remove it now? Are you all so pissed you're taking vows of silence?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 28, 2019)

I prefer using the internet for the forum over the app anyway.


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 28, 2019)

I like the Tapatalk interface and function, but I understand your reasoning and am sure I'll be able to use the webpage.

Jamie


----------



## xMario (Aug 28, 2019)

Josh said:


> I'm confused by the lack of replies! Does no one care? Should we remove it now? Are you all so pissed you're taking vows of silence?


Didnt even saw that post...
Its definitely sad that the app will stop working it was a fast way to view the forum on the way and I personally only used the app never the browser version but I like this forum and the people on it so removing the app won't stop me from visiting the forum [emoji846] 

Thx for all the work u guys put into the app it was a pleasure using it!


----------



## dmilam (Aug 28, 2019)

I use the app and hate to see it go. It’s convenient. 

What information do they store about us? I haven’t really provided anything on here that’s not on any other social media site. 

I read and post, I’m not sure what functionality I’m missing? 

I appreciate your intentions but I’m not sure its going to make a difference. In the world of big data, a tortoise group is a tiny tiny market segment.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 28, 2019)

I would include, most mobile versions of websites do not function as well as a dedicated app.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 28, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I prefer using the internet for the forum over the app anyway.



Me too, i only use the internet browser to stay connected. No apps.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 28, 2019)

It does not affect how I log on.
I'm also not aware of it affecting anyone I'm friends with at this moment.
I'm assuming that most members will still be able to get onto the forum?
I'm a computer idiot, so i have no idea.


----------



## Sleppo (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah I prefer to use the computer to view the site, I have a hard time navigating the app and seeing alerts.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 28, 2019)

Josh said:


> I'm confused by the lack of replies! Does no one care? Should we remove it now? Are you all so pissed you're taking vows of silence?


I don't even use the app. I have a shortcut on my phone straight to the CDR. I also have the app but rarely use it on my phone. I use my e-mail account for the same thing. Should I be worried? If I can't get my daily CDR fix easily I might get a bit upset.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 28, 2019)

I dont know what im gonna do without it ‍ My life will never be the same!... jk i dont use the app haha


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 28, 2019)

Darn, I generally use the app. Oh well, I’m sure we’ll all adapt fine


----------



## method89 (Aug 28, 2019)

i hated the app... good riddance


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Aug 28, 2019)

I never use the app anyway.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 28, 2019)

Very disappointed to see it go. No reply earlier because I was on vacation. 

I understand your reasons, but this may lead to me pretty much dropping off TFO. Using the browser version on my phone is unwieldy.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 28, 2019)

That will probably be me gone [emoji22]
It’s much too much faff trying to view a webpage on an iPhone screen. 
I’ll see what I can do


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 28, 2019)

katieandiggy said:


> That will probably be me gone [emoji22]
> It’s much too much faff trying to view a webpage on an iPhone screen.
> I’ll see what I can do



Same problem as me


----------



## Relic (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm a geezer - I use the cell phone AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE! I'd much rather gaze at tortoise photos on a 27" iMac instead of a little phone screen. I'd rather type on a regular keyboard instead of a little phone screen. And the sound from videos is infinitely better on a nice set of computer speakers than the little bitty things they put in cell phones. So in a nut shell, I won't miss the app because I never knew it existed, and even if I had known, I never would have used it. These young folks and their addiction to the cell phone continues to mystify me...of course, I still dearly miss chrome bumpers on cars.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 28, 2019)

I use the app most all the time so it sucks... but, I know how to get to the mobile version. I’ll make it work it’s good that you try to protect our info.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 28, 2019)

Relic said:


> I'm a geezer - I use the cell phone AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE! I'd much rather gaze at tortoise photos on a 27" iMac instead of a little phone screen. I'd rather type on a regular keyboard instead of a little phone screen. And the sound from videos is infinitely better on a nice set of computer speakers than the little bitty things they put in cell phones. So in a nut shell, I won't miss the app because I never knew it existed, and even if I had known, I never would have used it. These young folks and their addiction to the cell phone continues to mystify me...of course, I still dearly miss chrome bumpers on cars.



Thank you for calling me young, but I am 55. Not all of us can afford the luxury of a 27” iMac.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 28, 2019)

Relic said:


> I'm a geezer - I use the cell phone AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE! I'd much rather gaze at tortoise photos on a 27" iMac instead of a little phone screen. I'd rather type on a regular keyboard instead of a little phone screen. And the sound from videos is infinitely better on a nice set of computer speakers than the little bitty things they put in cell phones. So in a nut shell, I won't miss the app because I never knew it existed, and even if I had known, I never would have used it. These young folks and their addiction to the cell phone continues to mystify me...of course, I still dearly miss chrome bumpers on cars.



Haha I’m not young either I’m 37

I don’t have time to sit around on a computer viewing the forum. Mine is always done on the go. I am mainly viewing while I’m travelling on the train to work or in my break. I don’t even have time to watch TV. I’m out from 6am until 7pm so the app was brilliant for me.


----------



## method89 (Aug 28, 2019)

silly question... is there a difference in the app from Europe to US? Android to Iphone? I was using it on android in the US and it never seemed to go as smoothly as when i was on my phone's browser


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 28, 2019)

@Josh , I'm a real computer user most of the time, no matter the software. I fully understand your reasoning and see no alternative for you, so agree with your choice and the conviction behind it.

BTW, I just got a facebook post suggesting I upgrade to using TFO via it's regular web presence. 'cause they all get all out data anyways. Look, a windmill...


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 28, 2019)

method89 said:


> silly question... is there a difference in the app from Europe to US? Android to Iphone? I was using it on android in the US and it never seemed to go as smoothly as when i was on my phone's browser



By nation no difference as far as I am aware. The iOS app and the Android app are written for different platforms, but supposed to work the same.

When I had both an Android tablet and an iPhone, the Android version of he app was always more buggy. I only use the iOS version now.

However, that’s immaterial now. This decision isn’t entirely unexpected and we have to live with it. Josh has given his reasons which are fair. I am not sure how selling data on will square with EU Data Protection law. Tapatalk will find themselves paying substantial fines if they have started doing this.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 28, 2019)

What about us lazy guys? Now I have to open safari, type in tortoise forum and login!!!! 

Only joking, “Life finds a way”


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 28, 2019)

Sorry what else can I say . If I cannt find it on my phone I will learn to live without it . And I will miss the great people .


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 28, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> I use the app most all the time so it sucks... but, I know how to get to the mobile version. I’ll make it work it’s good that you try to protect our info.


You can do a shortcut to CDR and see a lot from your smartphone. It even alerts my little cheap phone if an e-mail comes. Mostly they're from the CDR anyway so...I can go on my email from the computer and take up where I left off.Kind of.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 28, 2019)

katieandiggy said:


> Haha I’m not young either I’m 37
> 
> I don’t have time to sit around on a computer viewing the forum. Mine is always done on the go. I am mainly viewing while I’m travelling on the train to work or in my break. I don’t even have time to watch TV. I’m out from 6am until 7pm so the app was brilliant for me.


Hahaha...37 is a really fun age. Not too old not too young. Just in the middle.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 28, 2019)

I tried the app for a little while, but found it harder to navigate to some things than by using the website. It was certainly a nice concept, but just wasn't for me. While we are on the subject @Josh , I've noticed that the Profile/Inbox/Alerts links at the top of the website home page on my phone are are a bit far to the right (I have to scroll to the right to see them). All other pages besides the home page appear fine. I am using Chrome as my browser. Not sure if this is affecting anyone else.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 28, 2019)

If I were a millennial I would on the edge of tall building ready to jump! As it is the app was easier because the phone is so powerful nowadays! Tough decision but thanks for choosing to safeguard US!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 28, 2019)

I just went to the browser on my iPhone just to see... 

I’ve got ALOT of learning to do.. I’ve always been relatively smart but it took a minute ( or two) to even figure out how to log in... Nothing looks the same... 
and it shows over 24000 alerts

I saw a post from someone in Longview asking me for a good local vet.... OVER A YEAR AGO... 
man, I’m so sorry! I never saw that!


----------



## Relic (Aug 28, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> Thank you for calling me young, but I am 55. Not all of us can afford the luxury of a 27” iMac.


Forgive me for my thoughtlessness. I am retired, healthy, and comfortable - I am blessed beyond measure - and I in no way meant to belittle anyone, in any way. Thank you for reminding me. Honestly.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> What about us lazy guys? Now I have to open safari, type in tortoise forum and login!!!!
> 
> Only joking, “Life finds a way”


On my Kindle it saves a little icon for frequently used sites, so I just click the icon and TFO on the browser comes up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2019)

Mizcreant said:


> I tried the app for a little while, but found it harder to navigate to some things than by using the website. It was certainly a nice concept, but just wasn't for me. While we are on the subject @Josh , I've noticed that the Profile/Inbox/Alerts links at the top of the website home page on my phone are are a bit far to the right (I have to scroll to the right to see them). All other pages besides the home page appear fine. I am using Chrome as my browser. Not sure if this is affecting anyone else.


maybe your screen's picture is too big. Try pinching it to make it smaller.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> I just went to the browser on my iPhone just to see...
> 
> I’ve got ALOT of learning to do.. I’ve always been relatively smart but it took a minute ( or two) to even figure out how to log in... Nothing looks the same...
> and it shows over 24000 alerts
> ...


Just look at everything you were missng!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 28, 2019)

The only app I know how to use is the for the clock on my phone so I can set the timer to remind me I have something cooking on the stove top or on the grill.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 28, 2019)

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha...37 is a really fun age. Not too old not too young. Just in the middle.



Haha it don’t feel like a fun age Cathie, I feel 21 in my mind but my body feels about 61 at times. 

I’m going to embrace this and try and set it up on my phone today. I have used the browser once or twice before so let’s give it a go.


----------



## Philip Rome (Aug 28, 2019)

Cathie G said:


> You can do a shortcut to CDR and see a lot from your smartphone. It even alerts my little cheap phone if an e-mail comes. Mostly they're from the CDR anyway so...I can go on my email from the computer and take up where I left off.Kind of.



What is CDR? 
I only use my mobile app. The website is not mobile friendly and adverts everywhere so you can’t read the text.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 28, 2019)

Philip Rome said:


> What is CDR?



Cold Dark Room - a chat thread


----------



## Philip Rome (Aug 29, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> Cold Dark Room - a chat thread



Ooohhps.... sorry, penny just dropped!


----------



## CarolM (Aug 29, 2019)

Josh said:


> I know many of you use the TFO Branded App and Tapatalk App and I have tried to keep it working as long as possible. I recently learned that Tapatalk has started to store user information from forums and sell advertising based upon this information. We don't sell your information and I don't like the fact that we can't have control over that aspect to keep others from doing it. Another reason is that we like to have control over site functionality and they don't support the full features of our forum. It leaves for an incomplete experience for some users at times.
> 
> As a result I have made the decision to remove Tapatalk support from TFO and remove our app from the app stores. *The TFO App will stop functioning on October 1, 2019*.
> 
> ...


So sad to hear that, however if that is what needs to be done, then that is what needs to be done. I liked the app, as it is much easier to load photos directly from your phone. However I will just have to do it the long way round when I am at work. As I don't have a computer at home to work from.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 29, 2019)

Ok I’ve saved the browser as a favourite and while it’s slightly more awkward than the app for me, it is actually functional!


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 29, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I prefer using the internet for the forum over the app anyway.


What's Tapatalk and app??? D-uuhhh!!! Long as I can just get on the internet and reach the tortoise forum that's all I need.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 29, 2019)

I only ever use my laptop for TFO so it won't affect me, but I will be sad to lose good friends who may disappear from the forum if they can't use the app.


----------



## JLMDVM (Aug 29, 2019)

I use the app but as it seemed like an informative post vs something up for debate so I just accepted it and moved on. I would prefer to continue using it but understand the reasoning and accept the decision made on our behalf by the higher ups!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2019)

Maybe it's time for some of us to share Email or other contact information with members we wish to keep in contact with.
I sure wish I'd done so with several past members.
Just a thought.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 30, 2019)

I've always been a Tapatalk user, because for me it works well and looks good.
Trying to use the website is awful. Parts of the page are covered up by other info on the page. The actual post is ok, but the other items, such as "like" or "reply" are so tiny I can barely see them.
In Tapatalk, all the posts of a particular thread are together. In the web version, there are multiple pages of the posts that have to be navigated.
There is too much stuff on each page...it looks jumbled and cluttered, instead of a clean list of posts.
The web is large and unwieldy, with tiny squashed fonts.


----------



## Moozillion (Aug 30, 2019)

Gosh, I'm late to the game, here.
Although I am REALLY BUMMED that we'll lose the app, I absolutely understand and appreciate the reason.
I use the app very heavily, but will be glad to access the forum any way I can!!! TFO ROCKS!!!!![emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## dmilam (Aug 31, 2019)

I’m just curious but is there a cost associated with the app? Apple and google already have our personal information. I don’t understand what you think they’re going to sell? If it’s money, I’d be willing to contribute towards keeping it. It’s much more convenient than the web page.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 31, 2019)

dmilam said:


> I’m just curious but is there a cost associated with the app? Apple and google already have our personal information. I don’t understand what you think they’re going to sell? If it’s money, I’d be willing to contribute towards keeping it. It’s much more convenient than the web page.



It costs a lot of money for a website to have a personalised Tapatalk app and that cost is probably not sustainable for a smaller forum.

You can install native Tapatalk on your device and access the forum through that. Whether that will continue to work after October 31 I don’t know. I shall certainly be trying it.


----------



## Bee62 (Sep 1, 2019)

I am an "old dinosaur" without apps, smart phone, taptalk etc. I only use my computer and that`s why I will not miss anything. But I can only speak for myself.


----------



## K1RK (Sep 1, 2019)

Grumble grumble grumble, app being taken away grumble... wait.... app.... I didn’t even know there was one. Well no point in trying it out now lol. Here’s to hope of a better option becoming available for an app in the future.


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2019)

@TammyJ beat me to it. What's Tapatalk?

I don't understand what is going away. I go on any device, laptop, desktop or cell phone, and I type in Tortoiseforum.org. If I'm not already logged in, I log in and then use the forum.

So what am I not going to be able to do now?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 1, 2019)

Tom said:


> @TammyJ beat me to it. What's Tapatalk?
> 
> I don't understand what is going away. I go on any device, laptop, desktop or cell phone, and I type in Tortoiseforum.org. If I'm not already logged in, I log in and then use the forum.
> 
> So what am I not going to be able to do now?



Nothing will change for you. There was a separate app that allowed members to access the forum, that is being discontinued.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 1, 2019)

Tapatalk is an app that talks to the forum instead of the browser you use (Chrome, Safari, Edge, Firefox)

It presents the website in a clearer format for small screens.

Josh pays Tapatalk for a customised version of Tapatalk which means that a TFO app can be downloaded from the app store. People using the TFO app are generally unaware that actually it is customised Tapatalk.

It is this customised version of Tapatalk that is going. 

It won’t affect anyone who uses the forum through the web browser on their mobile device.

Those that use the customised app, like me, can try:
1. Downloading the basic Tapatalk app from the app store and trying to login to TFO through it. This may or may not carry on working.

2. Login to TFO through the web browser on their device.


----------



## xMario (Sep 1, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> Tapatalk is an app that talks to the forum instead of the browser you use (Chrome, Safari, Edge, Firefox)
> 
> It presents the website in a clearer format for small screens.
> 
> ...


I hope that #1 works


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2019)

jaizei said:


> Nothing will change for you. There was a separate app that allowed members to access the forum, that is being discontinued.


Why did we/do we need a separate "app" when the forum works fine on any device already? I thought TFO was an app? How was this separate app different than the regular TFO that I am used to?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 1, 2019)

Tapatalk is getting a little sketchy with the advancements in data analytics so that now you can be tracked over the whole internet. They pay sites like this to gather data so they may track all over the internet and make suggestions for purchases. That is why when you go to some sites it will have something you recently looked at in a window on the side of the browser that links to a seller! Very Scary


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 1, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Tapatalk is getting a little sketchy with the advancements in data analytics so that now you can be tracked over the whole internet. They pay sites like this to gather data so they may track all over the internet and make suggestions for purchases. That is why when you go to some sites it will have something you recently looked at in a window on the side of the browser that links to a seller! Very Scary



Regarding this - _That is why when you go to some sites it will have something you recently looked at in a window on the side of the browser that links to a seller! Very Scary._

This happens now, all the time. If i search for a VRBO rental in MD, the next time i log into TFO, the ads are all VRBO cottages in MD.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 1, 2019)

MY TFO is littered with Tennis Warehouse


----------



## Okapizebra (Sep 1, 2019)

Bummer, I almost exclusively use the app. I'll be sad to see it go.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 1, 2019)

Tom said:


> Why did we/do we need a separate "app" when the forum works fine on any device already? I thought TFO was an app? How was this separate app different than the regular TFO that I am used to?



TFO is a website forum which you access through a browser.

Apps are created to make things easier for users of small screens and should optimise the loading of data so it is faster and cleaner and not struggling due to whatever signal strength you have.

Personally, on my small phone screen I find the app less cluttered with ads, better laid out and a larger clearer font.

My eyesight combined with my phone screen don’t cope well with the website version of this site which is why I am hoping that getting to it via the Tapatalk app will still work and allow me to carry on as now.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 1, 2019)

Just go to a website then go to settings on your browser and choose DESKTOP SITE. You wont ask that question again. It likes trying to pick up spaghetti noodles with a spoon alone. it can be done but makes a mess


----------



## katieandiggy (Sep 1, 2019)

I have just joined Tapatalk and I’m posting this message from it!!! It’s not as good as the App but it’s functional. I hope it stays on Tapatalk.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 1, 2019)

Does anyone access TFO through the paid version of Tapatalk? Is it worth paying for?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 1, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> Does anyone access TFO through the paid version of Tapatalk? Is it worth paying for?


I do. I paid for 2 reasons. First, I get no ads at all. Not one.

Second, if I like an app and use it a lot, I like to support the developer.

It only costs $5.00 per year...I think it's definitely worth it.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 1, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> I do. I paid for 2 reasons. First, I get no ads at all. Not one.
> 
> Second, if I like an app and use it a lot, I like to support the developer.
> 
> It only costs $5.00 per year...I think it's definitely worth it.



It’s £9.99 on the UK app store; double the price [emoji33] That may well be due to the value of the pound crashing though  Glad to know it’s worth it. Fingers crossed that TFO carries on working through it now.


----------



## TortoiseCalledZeus (Sep 2, 2019)

That's a shame I've only just started using it and think it's brilliant.


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> TFO is a website forum which you access through a browser.
> 
> Apps are created to make things easier for users of small screens and should optimise the loading of data so it is faster and cleaner and not struggling due to whatever signal strength you have.
> 
> ...


I am soooooooooooo behind the times when it comes to tech...

I can't download any of the cool new apps to my cell phone because I refuse to do their stupid updates that mess everything up. Usually by the time I need a new phone, they tell me I'm 18 updates behind. Gone are the days when you buy a new thing, like it as is, and want it to just continue working as it did when you bought it. Their "improvements" usually aren't.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 2, 2019)

Tom said:


> I am soooooooooooo behind the times when it comes to tech...
> 
> I can't download any of the cool new apps to my cell phone because I refuse to do their stupid updates that mess everything up. Usually by the time I need a new phone, they tell me I'm 18 updates behind. Gone are the days when you buy a new thing, like it as is, and want it to just continue working as it did when you bought it. Their "improvements" usually aren't.


It's true that updates to the operating system (Iphone or Android) will make big changes to your phone.

But most updates, at least on Android, are individual app updates that improve the functionality of the apps you already have.

Most of the "system" updates I get are to protect against new viruses, hackers' tricks, and to improve safety while on web sites.

In the long run, you are better off updating as suggested. [emoji57]


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 2, 2019)

Another good thing about Tapatalk is if you subscribe to other forums, they are all right there together. I get notifications from TFO and Fishlore; I tap on a notification and it takes me to the associated forum.

All in a clean, unjumbled, easy to read interface.
@Tom 
Your tarantula, lizard, and falconry forums are probably all on Tapatalk. No more putting in web addresses or opening individual apps.


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Sep 3, 2019)

Lol it was easier to scroll through on the app and just silently read everything. Being on the website shows how inactive I am compared to everyone! Maybe I will participate more now.....


----------



## vladimir (Sep 3, 2019)

I found the app more convenient, but I completely support the reasoning behind discontinuing it. It's scary to think of how much data the app would have access to, and if Tapatalk is misusing that.

The content on TFO is what makes this place so valuable. I'll be here however I have to get here


----------



## CuriousTortoise (Sep 18, 2019)

The forum is a total mess in my phone browser, ads and logo, menu and text kinda merges together to an unreadable jumble, so i do prefer to use the app. Im barely on my pc these days


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 18, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> It costs a lot of money for a website to have a personalised Tapatalk app and that cost is probably not sustainable for a smaller forum.
> 
> You can install native Tapatalk on your device and access the forum through that. Whether that will continue to work after October 31 I don’t know. I shall certainly be trying it.



Can you give us some pointers on how to do this??


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 18, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> Tapatalk is an app that talks to the forum instead of the browser you use (Chrome, Safari, Edge, Firefox)
> 
> It presents the website in a clearer format for small screens.
> 
> ...



Should have read everything g before asking! Sorry [emoji52]


----------



## Billna the 2 (Sep 29, 2019)

Really?
Why?
So basically no more tortoise forum?
I'm just now seeing this...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2019)

Is there going to be a drumroll?


----------



## CuriousTortoise (Sep 29, 2019)

Billna the 2 said:


> Really?
> Why?
> So basically no more tortoise forum?
> I'm just now seeing this...


Just the TF app thats going, not the forum itself


----------



## Billna the 2 (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh.....[emoji28]ok thanks I thought the whole forum was gonna go.


CuriousTortoise said:


> Just the TF app thats going, not the forum itself


----------



## xMario (Sep 29, 2019)

So long, Partner. [emoji26]


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 29, 2019)

Last day today. As I am in the UK, I will be fascinated to see in which time zone it disappears.... sticking with the app as long as I can!

I shall install Tapatalk free and, if TFO continues to work tomorrow, I’ll pay for the upgrade to remove the ads.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 29, 2019)

Tapatalk installed, fingers crossed


----------



## BrookeB (Sep 29, 2019)

So is it both taptalk and the iOS app that are being disabled? I use my phone only but I do use the website on occasion (on my phone). It was way more convenient and easier to read on the app but I’ve been around for a bit so this won’t really stop me from using the forum. It’s just disappointing [emoji20]


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 29, 2019)

BrookeB said:


> So is it both taptalk and the iOS app that are being disabled? I use my phone only but I do use the website on occasion (on my phone). It was way more convenient and easier to read on the app but I’ve been around for a bit so this won’t really stop me from using the forum. It’s just disappointing [emoji20]



The iOS and Android TFO apps (actually a customised version of Tapatalk that Josh had to pay for) are definitely going.

The forum may continue to work through the Tapatalk app... I am hoping it does... I will find out tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 30, 2019)

* whispers * 06:48 on 1 October in the UK... and the app is still working. I wonder whose time zone will take it down?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 1, 2019)

Tic tock, tic tock.

Reminds one of Y2K!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Tic tock, tic tock.
> 
> Reminds one of Y2K!


It's just like Y2K! I've got my bunker loaded up with food and water in anticipation of the app going down!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 1, 2019)

[emoji102]


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 1, 2019)

I have begun baording up my windows and have added a trebuche to my flat roof to repel invaders. Sadly the moat was delayed due to the drought!


----------



## BrookeB (Oct 1, 2019)

‍


----------



## BrookeB (Oct 1, 2019)

Ummm still here


----------



## Kenno (Oct 1, 2019)

Working just fine so far! 
Has the “landlord granted us an extension?


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 1, 2019)

06:45 in the UK and the app opens, but there’s no data. Same story in the Tapatalk app (glad I didn’t pay for it).

The app is dead.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 2, 2019)

Darn, guess I’ll be migrating to the website lol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 2, 2019)

Website only now for me!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2019)

So, who did we lose I wonder?


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Oct 2, 2019)

I was used to using the app, well I guess it's time for a change


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2019)

I started my Forum adventure from my computer - Google Chrome/tortoise forum.org, etc. and then after a few times my friend Google put up an icon on my Google Chrome home page for the Forum, so I just had to click the icon to get the Forum. Then, as the years went by, I was given a Kindle. I know the Kindle is not like a cell phone - you can't make calls on it unless you download a program - but it IS a small screen, and the only way I can get anything on it is to have an app or an icon. So from my Kindle I had to click on the Silk icon and because I like Google better than Silk, I would ask for Google, then type in tortoiseforum.org. After a few of these, I eventually was blessed with an automatic icon for the Forum. So now I just click on the Silk icon and the page that comes up has the Forum icon. It's the web version that I've been used to using. It's not any harder to access the Forum from my Kindle than it was from my computer. I really don't understand what you cell phone users are complaining about??????


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm still here, but now it's a struggle to read and post, and no more push notifications.

I'll probably stay, because I enjoy this forum and the folks that are on it. I need this interaction with my "tort family", even if sometimes it is only reading and "liking".

But the pleasant interface between me and the forum is no longer fun. It's sloppy, confusing, and cluttered. I hate it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm still here, but now it's a struggle to read and post, and no more push notifications.
> 
> I'll probably stay, because I enjoy this forum and the folks that are on it. I need this interaction with my "tort family", even if sometimes it is only reading and "liking".
> 
> But the pleasant interface between me and the forum is no longer fun. It's sloppy, confusing, and cluttered. I hate it.


So you're saying the screen you get on the browser is cluttered and sloppy? I don't notice that at all. Next time someone comes over who has a cell phone I'll have to ask them to pull up the Forum so I can see what you're talking about. I'm sorry it's not good for you anymore. That's not nice.


----------



## method89 (Oct 2, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> So you're saying the screen you get on the browser is cluttered and sloppy? I don't notice that at all. Next time someone comes over who has a cell phone I'll have to ask them to pull up the Forum so I can see what you're talking about. I'm sorry it's not good for you anymore. That's not nice.


on the computer it comes up perfect, but on the cell it definitely comes up a bit sloppy in portrait view, but i rotate to landscape view and it gets much better


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I started my Forum adventure from my computer - Google Chrome/tortoise forum.org, etc. and then after a few times my friend Google put up an icon on my Google Chrome home page for the Forum, so I just had to click the icon to get the Forum. Then, as the years went by, I was given a Kindle. I know the Kindle is not like a cell phone - you can't make calls on it unless you download a program - but it IS a small screen, and the only way I can get anything on it is to have an app or an icon. So from my Kindle I had to click on the Silk icon and because I like Google better than Silk, I would ask for Google, then type in tortoiseforum.org. After a few of these, I eventually was blessed with an automatic icon for the Forum. So now I just click on the Silk icon and the page that comes up has the Forum icon. It's the web version that I've been used to using. It's not any harder to access the Forum from my Kindle than it was from my computer. I really don't understand what you cell phone users are complaining about??????


I only have a cell phone.
There is no other computer in my home.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 2, 2019)

I use my cell phone and use the website, always have. I tried the app and didn't like it. For some reason the app wasn't giving me all my notifications. When I used the app for a day or so it would say I have no notifications. Then when I logged into the website I'd have multiple notifications the app missed.


----------



## Billna the 2 (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm good with website or whatever.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 3, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I started my Forum adventure from my computer - Google Chrome/tortoise forum.org, etc. and then after a few times my friend Google put up an icon on my Google Chrome home page for the Forum, so I just had to click the icon to get the Forum. Then, as the years went by, I was given a Kindle. I know the Kindle is not like a cell phone - you can't make calls on it unless you download a program - but it IS a small screen, and the only way I can get anything on it is to have an app or an icon. So from my Kindle I had to click on the Silk icon and because I like Google better than Silk, I would ask for Google, then type in tortoiseforum.org. After a few of these, I eventually was blessed with an automatic icon for the Forum. So now I just click on the Silk icon and the page that comes up has the Forum icon. It's the web version that I've been used to using. It's not any harder to access the Forum from my Kindle than it was from my computer. I really don't understand what you cell phone users are complaining about??????


All I can say is that the screen on a Kindle is closer to an iPad mini in size than a cellphone. And maybe your eyesight is better than mine.

When I have access to my iPad TFO is usable on Chrome and I have had TFO bookmarked for years. I don’t carry my iPad round with me and you know I am out a lot! I do have Chrome on my phone too. On my phone, TFO is just not something that’s sensibly usable for me on a regular basis.

I am an IT professional, far from being a technophobe, and you will just have to accept that if people like me don’t find it comfortable to use on a phone then that is the way it is... and that less technical members may find it even harder.

Everyone is different. That’s just the way it is.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 3, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm still here, but now it's a struggle to read and post, and no more push notifications.
> 
> I'll probably stay, because I enjoy this forum and the folks that are on it. I need this interaction with my "tort family", even if sometimes it is only reading and "liking".
> 
> But the pleasant interface between me and the forum is no longer fun. It's sloppy, confusing, and cluttered. I hate it.




Hang in there!


----------



## xirxes (Oct 3, 2019)

I will be dropping off, life has moved itself onto iPhone for me, all products ordered, vendors researched and business run fully through iOS, and the mobile site in safari is super cluttered, the adds and interfaces are tough to use, but are nearly a non-issue on desktop.

tapatalk is the only way I interface with any forum of any kind. I think that merely presenting us with the information upon logging in to tapatalk for this forum as to what info is being kept would suffice.

just so we are all aware, there is no private data any more. Credit card companies, mortgage brokers, Facebook, cellular data companies sell it in reams. It is the currency we pay for “free” social media.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 3, 2019)

I must say, with no more push notifications, my phone is really quiet all day. I check it now and then to see if it's working!  

I have now used my tablet to access the web site, and it is MUCH better. In portrait, I still cannot see everything. But in landscape, it's perfect!

Like @JoesMum , I don't carry my tablet when I'm out, so I'll have to make do with the messy screen and missing info. But at home, the tablet is great.

I would prefer to have Tapatalk back, with it's notifications and super clean interface, but this really isn't so bad. I'm going to stop complaining about it.

Now, 2 things I'd like explained. First, in the post list views, what is the "eye" on the far right? Some posts have it, some don't.

Second, when looking at a post, why is there a button that says "new" on the right? New what? Again, all posts do not have it.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 4, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> I must say, with no more push notifications, my phone is really quiet all day. I check it now and then to see if it's working!
> 
> I have now used my tablet to access the web site, and it is MUCH better. In portrait, I still cannot see everything. But in landscape, it's perfect!
> 
> ...




I THINK the “New” little box to the right means it is a New Posting since the last time you logged into that thread. When I first looked at your post just now, it had that little new box to the fsr right. I refreshed the screen and it went away. A few of the posts had thst NEW box, and after looking & refreshing, none have it.

Mind you. I might be totally wrong on this, but that seems to whats happening.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2019)

I think the 'eye' might be threads you've clicked the "watch" button for.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> I THINK the “New” little box to the right means it is a New Posting since the last time you logged into that thread. When I first looked at your post just now, it had that little new box to the fsr right. I refreshed the screen and it went away. A few of the posts had thst NEW box, and after looking & refreshing, none have it.
> 
> Mind you. I might be totally wrong on this, but that seems to whats happening.


That's what I do most times when I come to the forum I just click on new posts. It lists the newest posts from top to bottom. Everytime someone comments on one, when you refresh the page, it goes to the top of the list.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 4, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> I THINK the “New” little box to the right means it is a New Posting since the last time you logged into that thread. When I first looked at your post just now, it had that little new box to the fsr right. I refreshed the screen and it went away. A few of the posts had thst NEW box, and after looking & refreshing, none have it.
> 
> Mind you. I might be totally wrong on this, but that seems to whats happening.



Thank you, Mark! I'll watch to see if that holds true for me.


----------



## dmilam (Oct 5, 2019)

This was a step backward for this forum. More and more people are using web devices and shutting down access makes no sense. When I read the forums on my iPad with the app or Tapatalk it would show new threads and clear them as you read them. Using the web version it doesn’t clear threads so you have no idea what’s a new post and what’s not. Instead of looking through new threads, I have 5 pages of threads I have to look through?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 5, 2019)

When I come to the forum I just hit the button that says new posts at the top and it lists them from newest to oldest?


----------



## dmilam (Oct 5, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> When I come to the forum I just hit the button that says new posts at the top and it lists them from newest to oldest?



I do the same but when I read a thread and go back, it still shows the thread. It doesn’t automatically refresh?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 5, 2019)

dmilam said:


> I do the same but when I read a thread and go back, it still shows the thread. It doesn’t automatically refresh?


It does when you hit "new posts" again, usually.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 5, 2019)

dmilam said:


> I do the same but when I read a thread and go back, it still shows the thread. It doesn’t automatically refresh?



If you're using the back button, it might not be refreshing because browser is pulling the page from cache. But clicking New Posts should refresh that page and only show new, unread posts.


----------



## jmaneyapanda (Oct 6, 2019)

dmilam said:


> This was a step backward for this forum. More and more people are using web devices and shutting down access makes no sense. When I read the forums on my iPad with the app or Tapatalk it would show new threads and clear them as you read them. Using the web version it doesn’t clear threads so you have no idea what’s a new post and what’s not. Instead of looking through new threads, I have 5 pages of threads I have to look through?



I agree. Having an online forum and making it harder to use doesn’t seem like a good idea. I used this forum on Tapatalk, and going through the mobile site on a browser is quite terrible. Ads. Bad formatting. Poor navigation.


----------



## Miscally (Oct 7, 2019)

Josh said:


> I know many of you use the TFO Branded App and Tapatalk App and I have tried to keep it working as long as possible. I recently learned that Tapatalk has started to store user information from forums and sell advertising based upon this information. We don't sell your information and I don't like the fact that we can't have control over that aspect to keep others from doing it. Another reason is that we like to have control over site functionality and they don't support the full features of our forum. It leaves for an incomplete experience for some users at times.
> 
> As a result I have made the decision to remove Tapatalk support from TFO and remove our app from the app stores. *The TFO App will stop functioning on October 1, 2019*.


----------



## Miscally (Oct 7, 2019)

Sleppo said:


> Yeah I prefer to use the computer to view the site, I have a hard time navigating the app and seeing alerts.





Thank you for protecting us and our information. I'll try to use the online version, I've got used to the app but definitely agree with your decision.


----------



## dmilam (Oct 7, 2019)

jaizei said:


> If you're using the back button, it might not be refreshing because browser is pulling the page from cache. But clicking New Posts should refresh that page and only show new, unread posts.



When you open a thread, the "new posts" links is gone. You have no choice but to backspace and then press new posts again. 

I figured it out, you have to open each page and let it load than you can backspace and press new posts again to refresh the thread list. So in the case of Cold Dark Room, there were three pages, I had to open each page, let it load and then backspace to show new posts and then press new posts to make it go away. 

Its disappointing and will certainly reduce the amount of time I spend on the forum. It was quick and easy to browse the forums, now, not so much.

I don't I believe the reasoning behind disabling the application, you cant do anything on the internet without being tracked.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 10, 2019)

Sorry I haven't been on much in the past week. Since the app went away, it's not as easy for me to navigate on this Forum using the internet on my phone. Tons of ads and pop-ups that grey out the entire screen now, which I never had to deal with in the app. The app was so much easier for me to use.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 11, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much in the past week. Since the app went away, it's not as easy for me to navigate on this Forum using the internet on my phone. Tons of ads and pop-ups that grey out the entire screen now, which I never had to deal with in the app. The app was so much easier for me to use.


If you sign up to donate there's no more ads.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 11, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If you sign up to donate there's no more ads.



I'd rather donate for use of the app


----------



## jmaneyapanda (Oct 11, 2019)

I thought I could tolerate it. I can’t. This site is unusable on mobile without an app, Tapatalk, or formatting. Please do something. It’s turned this forums from a great resources to honestly unenjoyable now.


----------



## vladimir (Oct 12, 2019)

Is anyone using the standalone Tapatalk app? How does that compare?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 13, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Is anyone using the standalone Tapatalk app? How does that compare?


Not sure what you mean by standalone. I had Tapatalk on my phone before I knew anything about tortforum. I follow 2 forums on it.

Then I found and started tortforum. I went onto Tapatalk, searched, and found tortforum. I followed it.

If this is what you mean, I no longer receive posts from tortforum. If I open Tapatalk and try to join tortoiseforum.org (which is still listed), I get message:
"You are not logged in or you do not have permission to do this action."
Anything I click on I get the same message. It's gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## vladimir (Oct 13, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Not sure what you mean by standalone. I had Tapatalk on my phone before I knew anything about tortforum. I follow 2 forums on it.
> 
> Then I found and started tortforum. I went onto Tapatalk, searched, and found tortforum. I followed it.
> 
> ...



Ah, I understand. I was previously using the branded "Tortoise Forum" app. I tried installing Tapatalk and finding the forum to log in through the official Tapatalk app, but I wasn't able to find it. I suppose it wouldn't work even if I did find it.


----------



## jmaneyapanda (Oct 13, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Is anyone using the standalone Tapatalk app? How does that compare?


As far as I can tell, its not supported. When I try to login in tells me I dont have permission.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 13, 2019)

I really thought I would adapt fine to this change and keep using the forum daily, but it appears not. I haven’t been here much at all since tapatalk was taken down, even though I’ve been tapping the tapatalk app instinctually wanting to be brought here. 

The mobile website really is just a hassle to use compared to the app, and without notifications to tell me when and what people post, I’m finding it very hard to find motivation to come here. Usually I’ll use the notifications to answer questions and give advice soon after the post is made, but since I can no longer do that, it’s a bit harder to find fresh posts to address and even just navigate them. It also helped that the forum app was visibly there, reminding me that I need to check it, right next to the app for the reptile site I already moderate so that it is always visible to me.

I have no doubt that it works amazing on computers, and it even looks fine on my iPad, but (most) computers and (most) iPads cannot be used away from WiFi, and I personally use the forum most when I’m away from home.

I discovered the forum through the app. Little 12 year old me had just finished setting up what I thought would be the best tortoise enclosure ever, and I decided to search the word “tortoise” in the App Store to see if I could find anything related. Little did I know, that would lead to the greatest source of tortoise information on the web, full of great people and information that everyone should read. I know that I cannot be the only person to discover it this way.

The deletion of our mobile app definitely is an inconvenience to those without access to a computer. I definitely hope to still use this forum, maybe just not as avidly.


----------



## dmilam (Oct 13, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If you sign up to donate there's no more ads.


I donated $10 on my second day. I still have all the ads?


----------



## dmilam (Oct 13, 2019)

jmaneyapanda said:


> I thought I could tolerate it. I can’t. This site is unusable on mobile without an app, Tapatalk, or formatting. Please do something. It’s turned this forums from a great resources to honestly unenjoyable now.



unusable is correct... its a step backward.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 13, 2019)

dmilam said:


> I donated $10 on my second day. I still have all the ads?


IDK? That's what I was told when they started popping up. I signed up to donate $5 a month and soon as I did no more ads.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 13, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Ah, I understand. I was previously using the branded "Tortoise Forum" app. I tried installing Tapatalk and finding the forum to log in through the official Tapatalk app, but I wasn't able to find it. I suppose it wouldn't work even if I did find it.


No, it no longer works.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 13, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> I really thought I would adapt fine to this change and keep using the forum daily, but it appears not. I haven’t been here much at all since tapatalk was taken down, even though I’ve been tapping the tapatalk app instinctually wanting to be brought here.
> 
> The mobile website really is just a hassle to use compared to the app, and without notifications to tell me when and what people post, I’m finding it very hard to find motivation to come here. Usually I’ll use the notifications to answer questions and give advice soon after the post is made, but since I can no longer do that, it’s a bit harder to find fresh posts to address and even just navigate them. It also helped that the forum app was visibly there, reminding me that I need to check it, right next to the app for the reptile site I already moderate so that it is always visible to me.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with you. I'm not on here nearly as often as I used to be. And as you said, the loss of push notifications is a large part of the inconvenience. The alerts on the web page are ok, but no substitute for a notification, especially if watching for answers to a question. The interface is just not fun anymore.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 13, 2019)

With the app, I had an icon on my phone screen. I was logged in automatically. I could open it many times a day. Now, I have to log in every time I go to the website on my phone, even though I had checked the box to "stay logged in." I'm flooded with ads that are tailored to my other internet use, which tells me I'm being tracked in here (internet cookies, definitely no fault of the TFO app). After I had searched for eyeglasses and tactical jackets elsewhere, I'm seeing "Galls" and "EyeglassesUSA" ads everywhere in here, more than I see actual TFO content. I never had that with the app, it only displayed a simple, clean ad for Mazuri.

And I understand that making a monthly donation gets rid of the ads, but the ads themselves shouldn't be so overwhelming. Maybe 2-3 ads per page, not 2-3 nestled in between every Forum content link.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 13, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> With the app, I had an icon on my phone screen. I was logged in automatically. I could open it many times a day. Now, I have to log in every time I go to the website on my phone, even though I had checked the box to "stay logged in." I'm flooded with ads that are tailored to my other internet use, which tells me I'm being tracked in here (internet cookies, definitely no fault of the TFO app). After I had searched for eyeglasses and tactical jackets elsewhere, I'm seeing "Galls" and "EyeglassesUSA" ads everywhere in here, more than I see actual TFO content. I never had that with the app, it only displayed a simple, clean ad for Mazuri.
> 
> And I understand that making a monthly donation gets rid of the ads, but the ads themselves shouldn't be so overwhelming. Maybe 2-3 ads per page, not 2-3 nestled in between every Forum content link.


I paid the $40.00 for a 5 year no ads deal. I don't think $8.00 per year is very much, and the ads stopped immediately. For the login, maybe put a shortcut to the forum on your home screen? I don't have to log in each time...I hope you can get it solved. That would be a real irritation!


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 13, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Is anyone using the standalone Tapatalk app? How does that compare?


It doesn’t work through native Tapatalk now..

i had both installed and working before we lost the forum. Neither works now.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 13, 2019)

dmilam said:


> I donated $10 on my second day. I still have all the ads?


Contact @Josh or @Yvonne G. I think they have to do it manually. It isn’t automatic


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 14, 2019)

I love using this forum and don't mind paying a few bucks a month to use it. I'm not sure everybody would though. First several months ago an excessive amount of ads appeared making the forum almost unusable, unless you donated to make them go away. Now with the app gone away, I hate to say it but it kind of seems like a ruse to get more people to pay to use the forum.


----------



## vladimir (Oct 14, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> I really thought I would adapt fine to this change and keep using the forum daily, but it appears not. I haven’t been here much at all since tapatalk was taken down, even though I’ve been tapping the tapatalk app instinctually wanting to be brought here.
> 
> The mobile website really is just a hassle to use compared to the app, and without notifications to tell me when and what people post, I’m finding it very hard to find motivation to come here. Usually I’ll use the notifications to answer questions and give advice soon after the post is made, but since I can no longer do that, it’s a bit harder to find fresh posts to address and even just navigate them. It also helped that the forum app was visibly there, reminding me that I need to check it, right next to the app for the reptile site I already moderate so that it is always visible to me.
> 
> ...



well said. It makes me sad to think you'll be posting less rapidly or less frequently. I always admired how quickly you were able to respond to new posts with useful links and information.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2019)

vladimir said:


> well said. It makes me sad to think you'll be posting less rapidly or less frequently. I always admired how quickly you were able to respond to new posts with useful links and information.


Amen!


----------



## Josh (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. We will continue to improve the browser experience.
I'm truly sorry that Tapatalk isn't a good solution for us. They've been dishonest, uncommunicative, and very aggressive as a "partner" with us. They'd continually change our privacy settings without notifying me. They would change pricing to gouge us as our user group grew. It's bad news all around - not just the harvesting of our data.

I will continue to search for a good alternative but I am confident in saying there isn't one right now. A dedicated app developed just for us will easily cost five figures.

Thanks for your patience and understanding

You guys rock


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2019)

I access the Forum either from a desk top computer or from a Kindle. I haven't noticed any difference. I'm not computer literate, so don't really understand the ins and outs of what's going on, but my Kindle is similar to your smart phones, no? I access the Forum through the web site on the Kindle and the picture is just fine.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 14, 2019)

I access the forum several ways. An old XP lap top,an android phone or a new HP computer a 10. Nothing has changed since the app has stopped working. When I open the screen on the phone there is a rainbow colored G and a duck on the screen. I touch either one of these and can access the forum by just touching the screen 4 more times to get to the new threads. it only takes a second to get on. Both Google and DuckDuckGo remember your searches and they show up and I just click on tortoise forum and I get here. I'm doing this from my old XP which is the easiest way for me to get on with just one mouse click, and it has a large screen too. I have been calling the Duck and the G icons on my phone, but was just recently informed they are APPS. Good Luck to anyone having problems because If I was I wouldn't know how to fix them.


----------



## jmaneyapanda (Oct 14, 2019)

Josh said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. We will continue to improve the browser experience.
> I'm truly sorry that Tapatalk isn't a good solution for us. They've been dishonest, uncommunicative, and very aggressive as a "partner" with us. They'd continually change our privacy settings without notifying me. They would change pricing to gouge us as our user group grew. It's bad news all around - not just the harvesting of our data.
> 
> I will continue to search for a good alternative but I am confident in saying there isn't one right now. A dedicated app developed just for us will easily cost five figures.
> ...



Speaking for myself alone- I dont care if it was an app, or on tapatalk. But trying to view this site on a mobile device now is grotesque. It may just be formatting to make it mobile friendly or similar. But I routinely misdirect where I am trying to go when attempting to access it. Its all so cluttered and jumbled and paced and Im not even going to comment on the ads. As I said earlier, it went from fun and useful to outright aggravating to use. I dont have the luxury of accessing from a computer proper but maybe once a week. I'd love to access it more beyond that, but I end up literally giving up with the thought in my head that its not worth my time. 

In my opinion (and my opinion alone), if you want this forum to survive, and thrive, it HAS to be mobile friendly.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 15, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I love using this forum and don't mind paying a few bucks a month to use it. I'm not sure everybody would though. First several months ago an excessive amount of ads appeared making the forum almost unusable, unless you donated to make them go away. Now with the app gone away, I hate to say it but it kind of seems like a ruse to get more people to pay to use the forum.


I agree with you, @Toddrickfl1. The data tracking excuse is a farce. How many of us don't use any Google services? How many of us have "location" turned off? How many of us never use a GPS driving/routing app? How many of us have never paid a bill with Android Pay,or Samsung Pay, or Apple Pay? How many have never shopped online and checked out with PayPal? The list is endless, but we continue doing these things in spite of the knowledge that we are being tracked and monitored every place we go.
How about explaining this to those who don't already
understand, advise them re' VPN's and malware/spyware blockers. Then reinstate the app and Tapatalk. Give people a choice...use the web version for free or a donation, OR after a 10 day trial period, use the app or Tapatalk for a mandatory fee of ? $$/year. This gives people options.


----------

